# New to this Site



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

hI GUYS AND GIRLS IM NEW TO THE SITE AND IM LOVING IT ,I RACED PIGEON BEFORE MY DIVORCE I HAVE BEEN OUT FOR 9 YEARS BUT STILL GET MY MAGAZINE EVERY MONTH ANYWAY IM READY TO START BREEDING AGAIN ,I TELL YOU IM NOT A EXPERT BUT I KNOW ENOFF TO START AGAIN AND LEARN NEW THINGS AS I GO ALONE,MY PROBLEM IS I HAVE TOO MANY SHOISES IN MY MIND AND CAN GET STARTED,EVERY TIME I HAVE AN IDEA ANOTHER ONE COMES UP,WHEN I GET SET UP ILL POST PICTURES,LOVEBIRD THA IS A VERY NICE LOFT. ENYWAY JUST SAYING HI MI NAME IS ANGEL IM FROM FL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

angel1966 said:


> hI GUYS AND GIRLS IM NEW TO THE SITE AND IM LOVING IT ,I RACED PIGEON BEFORE MY DIVORCE I HAVE BEEN OUT FOR 9 YEARS BUT STILL GET MY MAGAZINE EVERY MONTH ANYWAY IM READY TO START BREEDING AGAIN ,I TELL YOU IM NOT A EXPERT BUT I KNOW ENOFF TO START AGAIN AND LEARN NEW THINGS AS I GO ALONE,MY PROBLEM IS I HAVE TOO MANY SHOISES IN MY MIND AND CAN GET STARTED,EVERY TIME I HAVE AN IDEA ANOTHER ONE COMES UP,WHEN I GET SET UP ILL POST PICTURES,LOVEBIRD THA IS A VERY NICE LOFT. ENYWAY JUST SAYING HI MI NAME IS ANGEL IM FROM FL


Thank you.  You really should start a new thread or we can get a moderator to move this one.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome and welcome back to the pigeon sport. We do have many choices and options. That is the beauty of it. There is no one right answer. A loft in one area may not be good in some other areas, eg, California weather areas vs snow/rainy weather areas.


----------

